# 7878 DIG-OUT



## barracuda777 (Mar 4, 2009)

Hello there,

Asking to the community if someone knows witch IC on the Alpine 7878 have the D.OUT or where to pick it up on the CD transport board?

Thank you.


----------



## Soloact (Sep 13, 2008)

It isn't labeled on the board I take it?
Idk personally,sorry,just asking.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

You would have to tell us which DAC is being used.


----------



## barracuda777 (Mar 4, 2009)

OK, here are some pictures from CD mechanism board (where i suspect DOUT should be, and the other board where is connected the first one.
I have already search the Mitsubishi IC's M30800FCGP and they are SINGLE-CHIP 16-BIT CMOS MICROCOMPUTER
I didn't find any information about OKI IC's and so for the Alpine
The Toshiba TC551001CF is a 131,072 WORD x 8 BIT STATIC RAM
The CD mechanism board
































The second board


----------



## barracuda777 (Mar 4, 2009)

If somebody have a 7878 service manual, it may appear as S/PDIF pin


----------



## trumpet (Nov 14, 2010)

So that's what the inside of my 7878 should look like. Thanks for the pictures. I don't have a service manual. Have you tried calling Alpine's repair center?


----------



## barracuda777 (Mar 4, 2009)

trumpet said:


> So that's what the inside of my 7878 should look like. Thanks for the pictures. I don't have a service manual. Have you tried calling Alpine's repair center?


No, i didn't. However there is some downloadable service manual on the web, but i don't know if there are good.


----------

